# On line shopping



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A couple of weeks ago I found a site that allowed me to shop for groceries at tesco have the groceries sent to a warehouse in the south of England and then they delivered the boxes to Spain.. I can't find it now, I can find one that will do the shopping for you and then deliver but I want to shop for my self and just have it delivered... Thanks 

Maiden


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> A couple of weeks ago I found a site that allowed me to shop for groceries at tesco have the groceries sent to a warehouse in the south of England and then they delivered the boxes to Spain.. I can't find it now, I can find one that will do the shopping for you and then deliver but I want to shop for my self and just have it delivered... Thanks
> 
> Maiden


Sorry can't help with groceries but as this is a post about online shopping I thought I would just mention that I ordered a selection of DVD's last week from Amazon and they were delivered to us here in Spain within 3 days. Great service and FREE delivery. Can't grumble at that!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I had some apple and pear trees, plus gooseberry bushes delivered from a nursery in southern England. Four days, Incredible!!

Hepa


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> A couple of weeks ago I found a site that allowed me to shop for groceries at tesco have the groceries sent to a warehouse in the south of England and then they delivered the boxes to Spain.. I can't find it now, I can find one that will do the shopping for you and then deliver but I want to shop for my self and just have it delivered... Thanks
> 
> Maiden


Hi Maiden, try checking your browser history! If using Firefox press Ctrl + Shift + H
or from the menu, History, Show All History.
Hopefully you don't clear your history on exit otherwise all your sites visited should be listed. Mine I can see back for 6 months etc!
Once you have the History/Library open you can search your visited website history with the search option top right once you've opened the Library as I described above.

For internet Explorer it should be Ctrl + H but I don't use it any more these days so may be different for differing versions.

Hope that helps!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Muddy said:


> Hi Maiden, try checking your browser history! If using Firefox press Ctrl + Shift + H
> or from the menu, History, Show All History.
> Hopefully you don't clear your history on exit otherwise all your sites visited should be listed. Mine I can see back for 6 months etc!
> Once you have the History/Library open you can search your visited website history with the search option top right once you've opened the Library as I described above.
> ...




I have tried my browser but I am very good at clearing history etc lol


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

What website does the shopping for you and then delivers Maiden??? Also, I use play.com for dvds and cds etc. I think Amazon has a minimum amount of 25 pounds in order to qualify for free delivery. Everything with play.com is free and theres no minimum amount to spend.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

leedsutdgem said:


> What website does the shopping for you and then delivers Maiden??? Also, I use play.com for dvds and cds etc. I think Amazon has a minimum amount of 25 pounds in order to qualify for free delivery. Everything with play.com is free and theres no minimum amount to spend.




Yes I often buy from Amazon and have it sent to Spain... just ordered 3 electric blankets to be delivered before I get there on Sunday lol.


UK Shopping in Spain - Argos in Spain - Expat Shopping: Welcome to UK Shopping in Spain


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> A couple of weeks ago I found a site that allowed me to shop for groceries at tesco have the groceries sent to a warehouse in the south of England and then they delivered the boxes to Spain.


 I came to Spain to _escape_ from Tescos !!! Don't tell me they've found a way in !!! :hurt:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I came to Spain to _escape_ from Tescos !!! Don't tell me they've found a way in !!! :hurt:




That's ok you dont have to buy


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Is it anything to do with this Maiden?
Tesco Spain Citibox Spain


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Is it anything to do with this Maiden?
> Tesco Spain Citibox Spain




Sadly no... this one charges delivery by the kilo and not Tesco lol The one I found previously had a fixed price for delivery according to how much you had spent. I had made out an order for nearly 200 pounds sterling and I think that was going to cost me 35 euros to have it delivered but for some reason I didn't place the order and now I can't find the info lol ...


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sadly no... this one charges delivery by the kilo and not Tesco lol The one I found previously had a fixed price for delivery according to how much you had spent. I had made out an order for nearly 200 pounds sterling and I think that was going to cost me 35 euros to have it delivered but for some reason I didn't place the order and now I can't find the info lol ...


You normally would have to register to build an order list online (not always) Did you register with the site, if so you should have an email from therm! Or did you write down the list in which case my suggestion is pants lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Muddy said:


> You normally would have to register to build an order list online (not always) Did you register with the site, if so you should have an email from therm! Or did you write down the list in which case my suggestion is pants lol




I am not sure what I did... other than I know I done the order list on line I didn't have to write it all down.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am not sure what I did... other than I know I done the order list on line I didn't have to write it all down.


emm,,ok. If you don't clear your cookies you might be able to find a reference to the site in there!

Search for cookies.sqlite for FF and probably just cookies if you use other browser like IE. Note. it's probably on C:\ but possibly another drive letter if you have a partition on your drive etc.
You might have the file saved somewhere like this below
C:\Documents and Settings\Admin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\260anzp6.default

Make sure the browser is closed before opening the file. You really should make a copy of the file. Move the copied file to non system folder i.e. your My Docs folder etc. and only open the copy just to be safe! Rename file to be even safer!
You can use Notepad to open the file. Select Open program from list to make sure you use a text editor to open it!
Select Notepad and untick the "Always use the selected program" option at the bottom! (important)

You will see a lot of crap in that file but you should see splattered around the odd url. The file can be big but if its important then it's worth the time.
If you think the website name had an obvious word in the address then try searching the file!! just part of a name would do the trick!

Failing finding the file this way you could download a freebie un-delete tool and see if you can get some old history back but I think the FF history just keeps overwriting itself so that may be a dead end!

Good luck.. :ranger:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Muddy said:


> emm,,ok. If you don't clear your cookies you might be able to find a reference to the site in there!
> 
> Search for cookies.sqlite for FF and probably just cookies if you use other browser like IE. Note. it's probably on C:\ but possibly another drive letter if you have a partition on your drive etc.
> You might have the file saved somewhere like this below
> ...




Thank you x


----------

